# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Συναισθηματική Υπερφαγία, Ψυχογενής Βουλιμία >  αιμα στον εμετο

## dwra_ed

...
τι σημαινει??

----------


## ria_ed

.....κόκκινο αιμα?

----------


## ria_ed

Αιματέμεση 
Από την Live-Pedia.gr

Η αποβολή αίματος από το στόμα με εμετό. Οφείλεται συνήθως σε αιμορραγία από πεπτικό έλκος του στομάχου ή του δωδεκαδακτύλου, σε ρήξη ενός μεγάλου αγγείου του στομάχου, σε διάτρηση του στομάχου, σε αιμορροφιλία, σε κιρσούς του οισοφάγου (συνήθως οφείλονται σε κίρρωση του ήπατος), σε διάφορα λοιμώδη νοσήματα (αιμορραγική ευλογιά, πανώλης κλπ.) και σε καρκίνο του στομάχου. Το αίμα που αποβάλλεται πρέπει να εξακριβώνεται από πού προέρχεται, γιατί μπορεί να προέρχεται από τα πνευμόνια, οπότε πρόκειται για αιμόπτυση. Η εξακρίβωση αυτή γίνεται με τη διάγνωση της αρρώστιας από την οποία πάσχει το άτομο. Το αίμα κατά την αιματέμεση έχει μάλλον καφεοειδές χρώμα και μπορεί να είναι ανάμεικτο με τροφές που υπήρχαν στο στομάχι. Η ποσότητα του αίματος κυμαίνεται από μικρές μέχρι μεγάλες ποσότητες. Ο ασθενής μετά την αιματέμεση εμφανίζει αίσθημα ζαλάδας, θόλωση της διάνοιας, ιδρώτες και τάση για λιποθυμία. Όταν η αιμορραγία στην οποία οφείλεται η αιματέμεση συνεχίζεται, επέρχεται κυκλοφοριακή ανεπάρκεια με απώλεια της συνείδησης και σε βαρύτατες περιπτώσεις ο ασθενής οδηγείται στο θάνατο. 

Για τη θεραπεία της αιματέμεσης πρέπει να θεραπευτεί η πάθηση στην οποία οφείλεται αυτή. Έτσι λαμβάνονται τα εξής θεραπευτικά μέτρα: Νοσηλεία σε νοσοκομείο, απόλυτη ακινησία και συχνή παρακολούθηση του αρρώστου και μετάγγιση αίματος, όταν παρατηρηθούν συμπτώματα κυκλοφοριακής ανεπάρκειας. Ο άρρωστος μένει νηστικός 1 - 2 ημέρες, του χορηγούνται οροί ή υγρά από το στόμα ή και πολύ ελαφριά τροφή. Χορηγείται επίσης διάλυμα θρομβίνης και σε αιμορραγική διάθεση βιταμίνες Κ και C. Όταν η αιμορραγία στην οποία οφείλεται η αιματέμεση δε σταματά, γίνεται χειρουργική επέμβαση. 




Το λήμμα βασίζεται στο αντίστοιχο λήμμα της ηλεκτρονικής εγκυκλοπαίδειας ΕΡΜΗΣ, το περιεχόμενο της οποίας διατέθηκε από το χορηγό περιεχομένου εκδόσεις ΜΕΙΔΙΑΜΑ.

----------


## ria_ed

ή πολύ απλά..... έσπασε αγγειο την ώρα της πρόκλησης του εμέτου..... 
ότι κι αν είναι πάντως πρεπει να εξακριβωθεί από γιατρο... αυτη είναι η άποψή μου...

----------


## dwra_ed

κοκκινο αιμα και πολυ μικρη ποσοτητα εως απειροελαχιστη.
σαν να εχω φοβηθει λιγακι :s

----------


## katerinaa_ed

Νομίζω πως δεν έχεις και άδικο... Δεν σου κρύβω πως κι εγώ στη θέση σου θα φοβόμουνα και μάλιστα αρκετά θα έλεγα!!! Και κυρίως θα ανησυχούσα, θα με έβαζε σε σκέψεις.... Μήπως λοιπόν ήρθε η στιγμή να βάλεις σε πρώτη προτεραιότητα τον εαυτό σου, να αγαπήσεις το σώμα σου γι' αυτό που είναι και να του δείξεις πως το σέβεσαι σταματόντας τους εμετούς? Είναι 1000 φορές καλύτερα να μη φας κάτι όσο δύσκολο κι αν αυτό είναι παρά να αυτοκαταστρέφεσαι. Αξίζει τον κόπο μια προσπάθεια!!!!! Και ίσως να πρέπει να απευθυνθείς και σε κάποιον γιατρό (πχ. γαστρεντερολόγο ή κάτι τέτοιο) με τον οποίο όμως θα είσαι απόλυτα ειλικρινής. Κι ελπίζω όλα να πάνε καλά και να μην είναι τίποτα! Σταμάτα το όμως όσο έχεις ακόμη χρόνο να το διορθώσεις...

----------


## irenep

βρε δωρα περιμενεις απο ενα site να σου δωσει ιατρικη απαντηση? πηγαινε κοριτσακι μου κατευθειαν στον γιατρο και αν μην ντρεπεσαι να του πεις τι εγινε. αυτη ειναι η δουλεια του. περαστικα σου και ευχομαι να μην ειναι κατι σοβαρο.

----------


## dwra_ed

δεν περιμενω ιατρικη απαντηση. 
απλα μπορει να ετυχε και σε κανεναν αλλο. 
δεν ρωτησα σε ενα τυχαιο φορουμ. . . 

και εννοειται οτι το περιστατικο αυτο με εχει κανει να μην θελω να ξαναβαλω το χερι μου βαθια στο στομα. 

Και ας σημειωθει οτι τελευταια ειχα κοψει τους εμετους...

Ντρεπομαι να το πω στον οποιοδηποτε. Εχω παει σε ειδικη παθολογο και με το ζορι της ειπα οτι που και που επαιρνα καθαρκτικα,.. 
Τελοςπαντων ..Κοβω μαχαιρι εμετους και αν εντοπισω ενοχλησεις εννοειται θα παω. Μακαρι να μην ηταν τιποτα.

----------


## Tania...

geia sou dwra! kai se 'mena etyxe 2 fores na yparxei elaxisto aima ston emeto...kai mia allh fora matwse h myth mou,oxi poly alla to thema den einai h posothta...Den to exw pei se kanenan kai den exw paei se giatro...Eixa pei den tha to ksanakanw alla to ksanaekana...Prospathw pantws...:-( Oufff kai molis efaga kai niwthw apaisia...vohtheia...hdh ekana mia fora emeto shmera...den antexw na ksanakanw alla den antexw kai tis typseis mou...

----------

